
Denmark 'happiest' country in the world - terpua
http://www.cnn.com/2008/HEALTH/07/02/nations.happiness/index.html?eref=rss_topstories
======
jcl
I wish the scientists would make up their minds. I was all ready to move to
Iceland:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=193619>

